# "Bajoxi" - Lampropeltis Triangulum Hondurensis Albino Orange



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's the Honduran Milk Snake of my girlfriend (and mine too  ) born in 09/2011 and sexed as male.

(Photos in chronological order with the terrariums wich has passed by):


































It is visually the same as "Albino Tangerine" morph but it doesn't have the tangerine gene...  (And a low price too)


----------



## clairmont (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW what an amazing looking snake!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazing, I swore if I ever got a colubrid it would be a albino pueblan milk snake.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow!! He is like a little candy-cane  So cute and what a lovely bright colour. Almost doesn't look real.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 17, 2012)

such vibrant colours.. Very nice looking snake


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow that is a stunning snake. Nice colours


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks!

The funny part of the colors is when he's just about to shed, the red turns into pink.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 20, 2012)

wow that thing looks awesome wish we could keep them very nice


----------

